# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > RPG >  King's Bounty. Легенда о рыцаре

## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_Приключенческая сага, созданная в лучших традициях легендарной King's Bounty, - увлекательный сплав ролевой игры и насыщенных тактических сражений.
Герой (воин, маг или паладин) и целая армия его верных соратников путешествуют по огромному континенту, представляющему собой несколько десятков связанных локаций. Возведение королей на трон и их дальнейшее низвержение, спасение попавших в лапы драконов принцесс и поиск пиратских кладов, укрощение строптивых древних артефактов и очередных претендентов на мировое господство – таковы суровые будни королевского рыцаря, роль которого отводится игроку.
В режиме реального времени главный герой путешествует по суше и воде, под землей и в небесах, исследуя мир в поисках сокровищ, встречая друзей и врагов, совершенствуя свои навыки и умения и выполняя поручения королей._
*Во время сражений* игра переходит в тактический режим. Схватки разворачиваются на боевых аренах. Победа достанется тому, кто наиболее эффективно распорядится вверенными ему войсками и удачно воспользуется магической книгой, обрушив на головы врагов страшные по своей силе заклинания и призвав могущественных Духов Ярости.
"King's Bounty. Легенда о Рыцаре" изобилует неожиданными сюжетными поворотами и оригинальными развязками. Игроку предстоит столкнуться со множеством интересных загадок и тайн, заключить союз с могущественным некромантом или украсть сокровища из казны гномов – в этом мире многое возможно. Главное - не забывать о присяге на верность своему королю, ведь он ошибок не прощает.

*Особенности игры "King's Bounty.Легенда о Рыцаре"*

    * Современный движок, поддерживающий новейшие графические решения;
    * Безупречный художественный стиль, выполненный по канонам классического фэнтези;
    * Красивый, продуманный и удобный интерфейс;
    * Увлекательный сюжет, созданный под руководством известных писателей-фантастов;
    * Сочетание динамичного приключения и пошаговых тактических сражений;
    * Свобода перемещения героя по миру, состоящему из десятков разнообразных локаций;
    * Три класса персонажей, три различных стиля прохождения игры;
    * Богатая ролевая система, включающая 7 параметров и более 30 умений и перков, а также развитую систему заданий и взаимоотношений;
    * Более 70 заклинаний для применения на поле боя и в повседневной жизни;
    * Альтернатива магическому развитию - призыв в бою Духов Ярости;
    * Более 60 уникальных созданий с уникальными способностями и умениями, готовых сражаться под вашими знаменами;
    * Уникальные противники-супербоссы;
    * Десятки разных арен для ведения сражений. Уникальные арены для захвата замков;
    * Разнообразные ловушки и бонусы, присутствующие на боевых аренах и способные переломить ход сражения;
    * Уникальная система живых предметов, способных проявлять волю и менять свою сущность;
    * Возможность обзавестись собственной семьей – женой и детьми;
    * Множество удивительных приключений и открытий, которые не оставят никого равнодушным.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Кто играл?? Как впечатления от игры????*

----------


## Banderlogen

Я играю потиху.
Начинал как-то раньше тоже, но не пошла. Нормальная игра.

Изначально интересна мне стала тем, что в разработке текстов и сюжетной линии игры принимал участие Алексей Пехов.

Интересно даже диалоги почитать, вот.

----------


## Sanych

Я играю потихоньку. Мне нравиться пошаговая система боя. Сначала думал копия "Герои 5". Но оказалось намного интереснее. Для меня по крайней мере. Скачал на днях патч версии 1.7 Оригинальный диск под него не надо, ломать защиту соответственно тоже.
К стати у меня видео памяти 128 и игра не шла сначала. Но потом люди научили что и как подправить, и теперь пашет без проблем.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Как думаете, на моей ломанчине пойдёт? Конфа в RARe.
Играл в неё ещё на ZX-Spectrumе. Сутками. Карты составлял.Сейчас запал уже не тот,но глянуть и погонять хотелось бы.

----------


## Stych

Системные требования





> Рекомендуемые:
> 
> • MS Windows 2000/XP
> • DirectX 9.0c
> • Процессор с частотой 3 ГГц
> • Оперативная память 2Gb
> • Видеокарта класса GeForce 7950GT с 512 Мб видеопамяти
> • DirectX-совместимая звуковая карта
> • привод DVD-ROM
> ...





zxcv, до минимальных ты не дотягиваешь, если и пойдет, то ну её нах такую игру.)

Сходи сюда тут много таких) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

У меня Sempron 2800(1600) Видюха GF6600GT со 128Мб памяти и оперативки 1512. Игра идёт без проблемм.

----------


## Stych

Ну дык конечно пойдет полтора гига оперативы и 6600ГТ))

Тут у чела атлон 2,0 512 озу и радеон 9600 даже не про, там тож 128 озу, но она наверное по шине будет обрезана, хотя, нада инфу про видео, на минимуме мот и потянет.

----------


## Sanych

У меня не тянуло сначала. Просило видюху минимум на 256 Мб. Потом научили исправить один файл. И игра пошла.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Саныч, спасибо за информацию. Может подкинешь игру(встретимся,
дисками обменяемся: я тебе чистый, ты мне с игрой), а то как-то в лом покупать, не зная, пойдёт-не пойдёт. Заодно и про "что и как подправить" расскажешь.Ещё Пашин разгон сделать(Pasha_49 "Разгон WinXP во время установки!")и,я думаю,на минимуме запустить получится.
Вот ещё нарыл с форума по БАУНТИ: 
"Играл на машинке следующей конфиги: Win XP SP3; Atlon 2500+ (1.83 гГц); Озу-1024; NV 6600 GT 128 Mб. Все довольно ровно-единственное: загрузки перед боем и новыми локациями...".Оперативки у меня маловато,но можно ещё одну планочку подкупить

----------


## Sanych

*Вот что я правил что бы игра пошла на видюхе с 128Мб оперативы.*

В папке с игрой есть файл game.ini Всё что в нём удалить и прописать следующее:




> setf ~screenresoultionx 1280
> setf ~screenresoultiony 1024
> setf ~aspectratiox 0
> setf ~aspectratioy 0
> setf ~shadowresolution 0
> setf ~bookquality 3
> setf ~map_camera_sens 0.200000
> setf ~map_camera_wheel_sens -0.500000
> setf ~map_camera_dist_sens 15.550000
> ...

----------


## Jemal

*King's Bounty: Принцесса в доспехах*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Год выпуска:* 2009

*Жанр*: Add-on (Standalone) / RPG / 3D / 3rd Person

*Разработчик:* Katauri Interactive

*Издательство:* 1C

*Тип издания:* RePack

*Язык интерфейса:* только русский

Описание: 
Новая приключенческая ролевая игра — долгожданное продолжение саги «King's Bounty. Легенда о рыцаре». В роли принцессы Амели игрок отправится в мир Теаны, где героине предстоит отыскать прославленного рыцаря и своего наставника Билла Гилберта.
Новый мир полон неведомых опасностей: на пути принцессы станут армии ужасных монстров, огромные чудовища-боссы и раса кровожадных ящеров. Но, как и в любом приключении, у вас есть, что противопоставить врагу. Различные навыки и способности Амели, а также возможность свободного полета позволят преодолеть любые трудности. Тем более что в пути принцессу сопровождает настоящий ручной дракон! Этот зверь пока еще маленький и забавный, но его способности стремительно развиваются, и скоро он станет крайне опасен. В битве он станет защищать свою принцессу всеми доступными средствами, начиная от простых ударов и поиска сокровищ, заканчивая боевым безумием и пробуждением вулканов.
Мало преодолеть все опасности неведомого мира и вернуться домой! Огромная армия демонов, осаждающая родную столицу, никуда не денется. Равномерное и неумолимое течение времени неизменно отмеряет часы жизни короля и его подданных. Помните: их жизнь в ваших руках!


*Особенности игры:*

*Новый увлекательный сюжет в неизведанном мире.
*Возможность играть за женского персонажа — принцессу Амели!
*Три класса: воин, паладин и маг, каждый со своим стилем прохождения игры.
*Медали, получаемые за специальные достижения игрока, дают полезные бонусы.
*Ручной питомец! Призываемый в бою за Ярость дракончик, получая опыт, может выучить и усовершенствовать девять уникальных умений.
*Новая раса кровожадных ящеров.
*Возможность превращения коня в пегаса для самостоятельного полета!
*Мгновенные путешествия между известными континентами по морю.
*Возможность нанимать спутников-оруженосцев.
*Возрождение классической системы контрактов и охоты за головами!
*Усовершенствованная ролевая система, включающая десятки параметров и умений, позволяет развивать персонажа до 50 уровня и выше.
*Множество заклинаний для применения на поле боя и совершенно новые заклинания Магии Странствий для карты приключений.
*Новые уникальные боссы: Бурильщик, Гремлион, Архидемон Баал и другие.
*Уникальная система живых предметов, способных проявлять волю и менять свою сущность; новые типы и классы предметов.
*Сотни разных арен для ведения сражений. Уникальные арены для захвата замков и улучшения предметов.
*Разнообразные ловушки и бонусы на боевых аренах, способные изменить ход сражения.
*Сочетание динамичного приключения и пошаговых тактических сражений.
*Современный движок, поддерживающий новейшие графические решения.
*Красивый, продуманный и удобный интерфейс.
*Безупречный художественный стиль классического фэнтези.


*Системные требования:*
* Операционная система: Windows ХР / Vista
* Процессор: Pentium Pentium IV 2.6 Ггц
* Оперативная память: 1 GB
* Видео: с 128 Мб видеопамяти
* Звук: звуковая карта, совместимая с DirectX
* HDD: 4,88 GB


Скачать можно на Sin.by вот здесь:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Формат файла:* ISO

*Размер файла:* 1.94 Гб

----------

